
Block This – Open Source Ad Blocker for Android - emartinelli
https://block-this.com/
======
executesorder66
He says it was removed from the Play Store, which is understandable. But why
not add it to the F-droid repo?

Otherwise it looks great.

Edit: I installed the .apk without any issues, and it seems to work well so
far.

